# Test nouveaux Ibook.



## sokh1985 (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour, afin de patienter en attendant l'arrivée de mon Ibook, je me demandais ou trouver un (des) test(s) dessus, j'ai beau chercher sur google, au mieux je trouve des tests sur les Ibook 800/1Ghz 12"


----------



## Amophis (9 Novembre 2004)

Le meilleur des tests est la somme des témoignages des utilisateurs de MacGénération, plus objectif que n'importe quel test


----------



## sokh1985 (9 Novembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur des tests est la somme des témoignages des utilisateurs de MacGénération, plus objectif que n'importe quel test


Mais je les ais déjà tous lus


----------



## Sebang (9 Novembre 2004)

Ben t'as plus qu'à prendre ton mal en patience alors. Non mais !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (9 Novembre 2004)

tu veux dire: des benchs ?

qq'un en a fait un sur macbidouille...


----------



## sokh1985 (9 Novembre 2004)

Non un test complet: connectique, écran etc.

Sebang: Entre la banque qui avait pas les logiciels et tout, j'attends depuis septembre. En plus mon revendeur m'a pas donné de date précise, donc chaque jour j'attends l'appel de la délivrance jusqu'à six heures et je déprime jusqu'au lendemain. Demain j'appel si pas de nouvelles!!!


----------



## vincmyl (9 Novembre 2004)

Ils sont à peine livrés alors il n'y a pas encore beaucoup de témoignages dessus


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Franchement, les anciennes versions étaient très appréciées d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, alors ne t'en fais pas, les nouveaux iBook seront encore mieux.

 Alors ne t'en fais pas.

 Pour ma part, j'attends un peu, et je pense que je vais vendre mon pc portable, pour prendre un iBook 12", afin d'accompagner mon PB 17", comme ca, j'aurais la robustesse, et l'ultraportable.


----------



## romaing34 (9 Novembre 2004)

Et bien je poste justement depuis un de ces nouveaux Ibook 14" 1,33ghz depuis mon plumard grace à l'airport extreme relié à ma livebox   

Petite expérience de ja journée qui en a fait halluciner plus d'un aujourd'hui : j'avais une dissert à rendre dans l'après-midi, j'ai donc fait 3 bonnes heures (un peu plus meme) de Word, et j'arrive à la gare : paf retard de 50min. Qu'à cela ne tienne, hop, on sort le boobook et hop un ptit concert d'Eric clapton en divx (je précise que j'ai le dvd original de l'Unplugged pour les modos lol). Entretemps je monte dans le train et finis de regarder le divx. je suis arrivé chez moi il restait encore 40min d'autonomie d'après le témoin en haut à droite de la barre de menu du finder   

Je peux vous dire que quelques camarades utilisateurs de PC portable me considère désormais comme l'extraterrestre qui s'affranchit de la dictature de la prise de courant lol.


----------



## vincmyl (9 Novembre 2004)

Tu as la classe maintenant


----------



## sokh1985 (9 Novembre 2004)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> paf retard de 50min. Qu'à cela ne tienne, hop, on sort le boobook et hop un ptit concert d'Eric clapton en divx (je précise que j'ai le dvd original de l'Unplugged pour les modos lol). Entretemps je monte dans le train et finis de regarder le divx. je suis arrivé chez moi il restait encore 40min d'autonomie d'après le témoin en haut à droite de la barre de menu du finder


Tu sors ton boobook devant tout le monde à la gare?


----------



## romaing34 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lol en fait ils se sont un peu foutu de ma gueule au début quand ils ont vu arriver le G4 1,33 face à leur Pentium M 2,0 ou P4 HT 3,0Ghz, mais en attendant c'est l'ibook qui mérite des 3 modèles en concurrence cet après-midi le t'appellation d'ordinateur portable.

par contre coup de gueule contre Apple : l'adpatateur pour profiter d'une sortie TV, en plus d'être externe, coûte la peau des fesses : 29,90¤  :mouais: 

Donc pour faire un petit bilan après quelques jours seulement d'utilisation : je me fais petit à petit à Mac OS X, qui est un système qui se laisse apparemment facilement apprivoiser pour l'utilisateur désorienté qui garde tous ses réflexes windowsiens.

Safari remplace Internet explorer sans aucun problème. J'encode au fur et à mesure tous mes cds sous Itunes en AAC et les transfère sur mon Ipod. Je me suis essayé à Garageband après l'achat d'un imic, et je suis tombé sous le charme de cette application (faut dire que je suis guitariste aussi lol, les judokas n'auront rien à foutre d'un soft pareil   ). Là je m'essaye au montage video avec iMovie, mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de m'y plonger sérieusement.

J'utilisais avant un ordinateur portable Toshiba 1,8Ghz P4M, et l'utilisation de l'ibook fait comprendre l'inutilité de la course au Mhz. L'ibook apparait plus puissant que ce Toshiba.

Par contre 256Mo de RAM d'origine, c'ests vraiment insuffisant : j'ai l'impression que l'ibook revit depuis qu'il est passé à 768Mo de RAM.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Et ben, ca confirme ce que je pensais, l'iBook est une bonne machine.

 Allez, je pense que je vais prendre le 12", et avec le 12", je pense que je tiendrais encore plus en batterie que le 14", a moins que je me trompe.


----------



## fedo (10 Novembre 2004)

> Allez, je pense que je vais prendre le 12", et avec le 12", je pense que je tiendrais encore plus en batterie que le 14", a moins que je me trompe.


 oui je crois quele 14" a la meilleur autonomie.


----------



## grifter38 (10 Novembre 2004)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> oui je crois quele 14" a la meilleur autonomie.



Un ecran plus grand, une consommation plus grande, une autonomie diminuée...


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Novembre 2004)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> oui je crois quele 14" a la meilleur autonomie.


Tu dis pas plutôt exactement l'inverse?


----------



## fedo (10 Novembre 2004)

je confirme le 14" a une meilleure autonomie que le 12".


----------



## gtoto (10 Novembre 2004)

la batterie est differente entre le 12 et le 14"????


----------



## flakk (11 Novembre 2004)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> je confirme le 14" a une meilleure autonomie que le 12".


euuhh... pas d'accord...
 sur le site apple ils mettent 6H dans les deux cas...
http://www.apple.com/fr/ibook/specs.html

  et beaucoup de bench le mettent à 6H pour le 12" et plutot 5 pour le 14....
  (ce qui rejoint mes observations entre mon 12" et le 14" de madame)
  donc vérifiez vos sources avant d'affirmer qque chose.


----------



## rebane (11 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour bonjour...
 J'ai reçu mon iBook 14'' 1.33 256 Mo de chez la FNAC, et tout va bien, autonomie très confortable (mais j'ai pas calculé ...), je m'amuse bien malgré ce vaurien de pixel rouge en plein milieu de l'écran ... M'enfin aucun regret !

 Et j'en profite pour me dédier une haie d'honneur à l'occasion de mon premier post. Je suis comme ça, moi.


----------



## fedo (11 Novembre 2004)

flakk a dit:
			
		

> euuhh... pas d'accord...
> sur le site apple ils mettent 6H dans les deux cas...
> http://www.apple.com/fr/ibook/specs.html
> 
> ...


 sur les anciennes frequences a 1 Ghz le 14" avait une meilleure autonomie, confirme par les (nombreux) utilisateurs des forums de pdafrance et de powerbook.fr.
 desormais avec la nouvelle revision ca a peut etre change du fait des nouveaux proco (le 1.33 ghz semble gourmand).


----------



## Amophis (11 Novembre 2004)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> sur les anciennes frequences a 1 Ghz le 14" avait une meilleure autonomie, confirme par les (nombreux) utilisateurs des forums de pdafrance et de powerbook.fr.
> desormais avec la nouvelle revision ca a peut etre change du fait des nouveaux proco (le 1.33 ghz semble gourmand).




Il suffit de regarder la capacité des batteries (je n'ai pas la Developper Note des iBooks sous la main): si elles sont identiques, le 12" aura une meilleur autonomie.

Mais s'ils n'ont pas la même batterie.... par ex: le PB 17"@1,5 à plus d'autonomie que le PB15"@1,33 car le 17" a une très bonne batterie

CQFD


----------



## iota (11 Novembre 2004)

Salut.

  Vu sur cette page du site Apple France.


			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> *Batterie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 La batterie est bien différente...

  Bon de la à savoir lequel à le plus d'autonomie, je laisse les utilisateurs en débattre... 



 Enfin, je vous donnerais des informations sur l'autonomie de l'iBook 12" quand j'aurais le mien...  (je suis impatient de switcher...)


 @+
  iota


----------



## sergio (12 Novembre 2004)

Salut !
Moi ai mon new ibook 12" 1,2 Ghz, acheté au Surcouf Haussman...
Suis tres content, il est qd meme plus reactif que mon ancien 800Mhz
Pour l'autonomie, c'est vraie que les deux modèles (12 et 14") annoncent 6h. Dans la pratique, je ne sais pas ! le 12 pouces a une plus teite batterie on dirait, le 14 pouces a une vitesse de proc et une taille d'ecran supérieure..  ca doit etre à peu près équivalent je pense...
A+


----------



## vincmyl (12 Novembre 2004)

Mon frangin va recevoir le sien, je suis curieux de voir si il tient 6H


----------



## babos (12 Novembre 2004)

gtoto a dit:
			
		

> la batterie est differente entre le 12 et le 14"????




je confirme; la baterrie du 14 est plus grande ; et donc plus puissante


----------



## flakk (12 Novembre 2004)

babos a dit:
			
		

> je confirme; la baterrie du 14 est plus grande ; et donc plus puissante


 mouarf.. plus grand = plus puissant ??
 un peu léger comme argument hein


----------



## KlowbA (12 Novembre 2004)

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un iBook 12" 1,2Ghz et je dois vousdire qu'il ne dépasse pas les 4h d'autonomie avec le Wifi activé. Sans je wifi, je ne sais pas j'ai jamais essayé mais quand je le desactive l'autonomie remonte.


----------



## flakk (12 Novembre 2004)

ouais.. ca c'est logique et prévisible..
 le wifi est un gros consommateur de jus.. pareil pour le BT d'ailleurs 

 les 6 heures.. c'est avec la luminosité réduite, le proc en mode auto, pas de grosses applis qui tournent H24, pas de souris et autre trucs USB branchés, etc..


----------



## sokh1985 (12 Novembre 2004)

Enfin 4H avec du WIFI, c'est très bien, pas comme certains PC qui tiennent 1H30


----------

